# help please I am completely lost.



## p5ich0 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am writing my first book, and I was looking at a self publisher. The only thing is a friend of mine was completely screwed (forgive me) when she went with a self pub. Just wanted to know if you all had any suggestions?Thank you SO much in advance.

P.S. I was looking into Xlibris.


----------



## Baron (Aug 24, 2010)

A POD company like Lulu.com is a better option than the usual vanity press.  Whichever way you go it's necessary to do your own promotion, to a large extent even with the major publishing houses these days.  With a company like Lulu you need to spend no more money than the cost of books that you purchase for yourself and your own distribution.  Lulu sets up online sales and gets your book listed with Amazon and other online retailers.


----------



## Sam (Aug 24, 2010)

I would advise against Lulu for a first-time author for the simple reason that it is more expensive than Amazon's Createspace, which does the same job for a lot less and offers more flexibility for the author. Different book-sizes, distribution throughout Amazon immediately (you have to wait eight weeks on Lulu), and a free editing when you select the professional package -- which only costs another $39.99.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Aug 24, 2010)

I would not advise Xlibris.  Lulu or CreatSpace as mentioned above would be good choices for self-publishing,


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 28, 2010)

p5ich0 said:


> I am writing my first book, and I was looking at a self publisher. The only thing is a friend of mine was completely screwed (forgive me) when she went with a self pub. Just wanted to know if you all had any suggestions?Thank you SO much in advance.
> 
> P.S. I was looking into Xlibris.


 
Why not try to find a publisher before going the self publication route?

I know writers who've gone with Lulu and Createspace.  The latter seems to be a better route. If you do self-publish, don't forget ebooks (like through smashwords--which will get you into B&N, and also there is Kindle).


----------



## writeratdesk (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, e-books is certainly a very viable option in this day and age. I also agree with TWErvin2 about considering pitching to a traditional publisher as well, if you are trying to market to the general public and not to a niche. Have you considered this? Maybe look into pitching to a literary agent?


----------

